# Looking For Owners Of An Outback Kfw



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

We are new owners of an Outback KFW and would like to find others who own this model to see what you like (or don't like) about this FW.
We chose this model to accommodate our travel plans which at times will include our little granddaughter and other times, a golf cart or extra gear for a long trip.
We are geeting ready to "take her out" for the first time this weekend 
Any pointers ?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a purty trailer you got there!

Welcome to Outbackers!







I am sure someone will pipe in!


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

We own a 31 KFW and love it ! We were looking for something around 28-29 ft.. We wanted a larger trailer than the 5er that we had for 15 years. It was a 21 ft with no slide out and it was cramped.

We have 2 large 100lbs German Shepardâ€™s and it was difficult for them as well as us to move around in the trailer.

I also was looking for a trailer that I could live and work out of on some of my business trips that take me to the middle of no where !!! and I mean no where.. in the middle of the deserts etc and allow me have some room to store equipment and set up a test bench etc. That was when the salesman showed us the 31 KFW.

It allowed me to have a large access door to load equipment and not drag it thru the trailer, the bunks fold up and out of the way. And I can still access the â€œgarageâ€ from inside the trailer. It also allowed a area for the dogs and a place to isolate them from visitors who are nervous around big dogs.

I also fly fish and several times a year 4- 6 of us will go fly fishing and it works out so we can do a quick load of everybodyâ€™s gear and secure it with a cargo net to the floor and not worry about it sliding around in the main area of the trailer and with the bunks, everyone gets to sleep inside the trailer.

We love the white cabinets though I must admit that it took a little bit for me to get used to it but now I cant see us having a dark interior anymore.

As for a golf cart, we have one to tow our plane around the airport and it will not fit on 2 axis. It has a utility box on the back that makes it longer than the average golf cart but more importantly the roof is too high to clear the doorway. So it is not worth trying to modify the cart.

Suggestionsâ€¦. I added a five 12 DC sockets ( cigarette lighter sockets ) there was only one in the trailer ! This way I can plug in 12 volt fans in different locations and keep the air circulating.

We Dry camp mostly so I added a second battery and a battery combiner as well as 40 watts of solar panels to help keep the batteries charged.

I also installed a central vacuume.... Boy was that every a great idea !!!

We also have 2 of the Honda EU2000i generators that I store in the under storage compartment. We decided on 2 2000 watt generator because of room. The 3000 watt would have needed to be stored in the garage and it would have been to heavy for my wife to handle in the event something happened to meâ€¦ ( I am a klutz ).

We could not be happier with our choice. Yes it longer than we originally wanted but it tows like a dream ! We just have to be more selective where we camp to ensure that we have maneuvering room.

You will love your Roo !!

Wes


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Raptor22
















to Outbackers! 

Enjoy your big beautiful new Roo!









Happy Camping,


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I took my 31kfw out for the first time this past weekend. Love it, I have not loaded my motorcycle yet, but hope to this weekend. The only concern I have is, the ramp door is pretty steep. My 1st mod. is going to be to come up with a screen enclosure for the ramp door. I traded in a class C for my kfw and I'm glad I did. A lot more room than I expected.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Raptor22,

I have no tips for you on your new KFW but wanted to congratulate you and welcome you to the site.

Enjoy the first trip out and happy camping!


----------



## tx_roundman (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Outback Forum

You got a great trailer. I've had no problems other than the cheap tires. The good thing was my dealer took care of the problem with five new radials. I've yet to load the motorcycle up. August 3 we will be making a 2,600 mile round trip to Sturgis SD.

Good Luck.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers







and congratulations on your new trailer!!!

The best tips that I can give you, right off the bat, are :

> Watch what you load and where you load it. All your "stuff" adds up quickly and you will be surprised how much it weighs. Don't overload your tires and keep everything balanced so that you don't become tongue heavy or rear-end heavy. You won't like the towing experience if you don't pay attention to these details.

> Make sure that your hitch is set up correctly. I don't know what hitch you have, but be sure that your trailer sits fairly level when you are hooked up. Don't trust that your dealer got things tweaked to perfection. If you cannot get it level, better to be a bit tongue-low than tongue-high. Also make sure that your TV sits level and that your hitch is distributing the weight evenly on both front and rear (TV) axles.

> Use your new trailer often! Get the most out of it that you can. You will love your new Outback - I know we all have.

> If you have a question - ask it here. It's a safe bet that a number of people have "been there - done that" and will have friendly advice. This is a great web site filled with friendly, knowledgeable people who wish to help you have a great Outback experience.

Again - welcome - and Happy Camping!









Mike


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

mollyp said:


> Raptor22,
> 
> I have no tips for you on your new KFW but wanted to congratulate you and welcome you to the site.
> 
> Enjoy the first trip out and happy camping!


 X2


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

MikeN said:


> I took my 31kfw out for the first time this past weekend. Love it, I have not loaded my motorcycle yet, but hope to this weekend. The only concern I have is, the ramp door is pretty steep. My 1st mod. is going to be to come up with a screen enclosure for the ramp door. I traded in a class C for my kfw and I'm glad I did. A lot more room than I expected.


Mike, 
We had a screen house attachment that was for an old Coleman popup camper 
we never did use, so I decided to cut the zippered door out of it to fit the opening of 
Kargoroo Door on our 31KFW 5th Wheel. The DW Sewed on velcro to the sides and
I attached it to the inside of the camper with screws along the top and velcro on the
sides. We left it just loose enough so the door would shut. It can be rolled up and
tied above the door when not needed.

See pics in my album gallary.

U.P. Outbacker


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to OUTBACKERS*


----------

